# T Shirt packaging???



## hotmrw (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello each and all, I hope someone could give me some advice, I am at the early stages of designing and selling my own T-Shirts but need some advice on the packaging side, do they make special T Shirt postage bags? I can't seem to find anything for ( T - Shirt Packaging ) so any pointers would be very much appreciated


Darren


----------



## ensothreads (Oct 24, 2009)

Most people will mail out their t-shirts in three different kinds of envelopes. Tyvek, Stay Flat, or Poly Mailers. Most of what I've seen are sent in poly mailers.

Poly Mailers 10"x13"
Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers

Tyvek Mailers 10"x13"
Self-Seal Flat Tyvek Envelopes

Stayflat Mailers "9.75"x12.25"
Self-Seal White Stay Flats

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

Bubble mailers are good, but also shirt-size cardboard boxes if you have those.


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi come on into the UK room - forum navigation > region specific > UK

we have a few threads on postage and what most of us use and links to suppliers


----------



## dwayne royal (Dec 26, 2009)

go check out derisorydesigns.com

if you need custom printed mailers he's the guy to go to.

figure out what type you want (poly,tyvek,stay flat) and then contact him for a quote.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Darren, check out the blog post I wrote about product presentation and packaging. The guide caters specifically to small t-shirt companies who want to set a good impression. I hope it comes in handy!

-Loren


----------



## hellodestroyers (Sep 22, 2009)

hey Darren 

We a start up and were looking at custom printed enveloped or something like what threadless have. The price we got was 1000$ for about 30,000 envelopes, which is a good deal but we just need to order large amounts. So far we decided to go with regular envelope, but we try to make it more personal. Ex. we will add stickers, paper packaging, and a personal thank you note. 

Check out our youtube video. It will show you how to package in an affordable way. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXSTeB8VM4Q[/media]

______________________
www.hellodestroyers.com - inspired by music, design and making a difference


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

About ordering 30 000 for $1000. Even tho its a good deal, it may not be the best idea. You don't want to be sitting on 30 000 envelopes. THATS ALOT.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I use poly mailers to keep down the total package weight. I haven't had any issues since I've been using them. I get them from Uline (see the link above). I think it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

I use poly mailers, I think the last ones I got were around $15/shipped for 200, in the 9"x12" size. With creative folding, I've got 3 shirts in a single mailer.


----------



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

I use paper bubble mailer, 9.5X14, I get those real cheap and they are very light.

I put the content in a plastick sealed bag for extra protection and easy extraction.

I also put in a calendar with bit of publicity and a few other goodies.

Gilles


----------

